# How do people have more than 1 amazon flex account?



## xsetx

Do they use their significant other's personal info or use their own again b/c amazon does not check?


----------



## FlexDriver

Amazon go by Social Security number, the people you are referring to have wife, gf, bf, brothers and sisters account used by them as and when required. Mostly in case of one account got deactivated. The amount of deactivation done by Amazon does NOT have any justified grounds in most cases and its a joke so people get a spare account handy for just in case.


----------



## UberPasco

And we just had someone get deactivated for having two accounts.


----------



## SomeChick82

UberPasco said:


> And we just had someone get deactivated for having two accounts.


Yep and I hope they catch them all... I wonder if they can see IMEI info and know when you use the same phone to login to multiple accounts.

A while ago, a dispatcher mentioned to me that she was short 2 drivers that morning. And that both accounts had the same phone number.


----------



## Shangsta

FlexDriver said:


> The amount of deactivation done by Amazon does NOT have any justified grounds in most cases and its a joke so people get a spare account handy for just in case.


Eh, with them checking IDs now a "spare account" wont do you well for long.


----------



## jester121

You could theoretically use it to bypass the 40 hour cap I guess. I doubt the vests would ever see a unique account identifier.


----------



## LLXC

SomeChick82 said:


> A while ago, a dispatcher mentioned to me that she was short 2 drivers that morning. And that both accounts had the same phone number.


If you're going to cheat, they should be smarter and use a different phone number or different phone. LOL


----------



## Poolepit

I am seeing more and more "2 person teams." Wtf is this?


----------



## LLXC

2 person teams, I think is not a benefit, but a negative. Are they simply doing 1 block but with 2 people? I have done this before when my gf was bored and didn't mind tagging along - keeps me company during down time, and sometimes helps when I can't find parking. We aren't using 1 car to try to finish 2 separately assigned blocks (she's not even Amazon Flex). If people do try this, I think it would be very hard to do without having some packages going over.


----------



## FlexDriver

LLXC said:


> 2 person teams, I think is not a benefit, but a negative. Are they simply doing 1 block but with 2 people? I have done this before when my gf was bored and didn't mind tagging along - keeps me company during down time, and sometimes helps when I can't find parking. We aren't using 1 car to try to finish 2 separately assigned blocks (she's not even Amazon Flex). If people do try this, I think it would be very hard to do without having some packages going over.


NM


----------



## Mike Ehrmantraut

Shangsta said:


> Eh, with them checking IDs now a "spare account" wont do you well for long.


Checking IDs at the warehouse? Might vary by location. At mine I've only ever been asked for ID once, and that was for my first ever block. Now when I check in they just ask for my last name.


----------



## Shangsta

Mike Ehrmantraut said:


> Checking IDs at the warehouse? Might vary by location. At mine I've only ever been asked for ID once, and that was for my first ever block. Now when I check in they just ask for my last name.


Mine never did until last week. As people abuse this gig I wouldnt be surprised if they use more security measures in the time to come.


----------



## soypana

Shangsta said:


> Mine never did until last week. As people abuse this gig I wouldnt be surprised if they use more security measures in the time to come.


Same here.. they started checking IDs


----------



## Mike Ehrmantraut

My warehouse must be extremely lax then. As recent as this morning, all I've had to do was just give them my last name. Some days I don't show up in their role call sheet or anything because I pick up the block about an hour prior, so they just write it down and give me a rack of packages. Didn't even ask to see my phone screen to see me checked in on the app or anything.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

Most days here they don't check anything at all. There have been a few times where they had a list and maybe ONCE checked IDs.

They have recently starting looking at our apps as we leave to be sure we took everything, or something (and making sure it's not a screenshot even)


----------



## Vmiyoshi

At my Warehouse it's random. I didn't know why until this post ( I guess they are trying to catch people using two different SSN's). I sometimes see 2 person teams, boyfriend - girlfriend, husband - wife, I see allot of parent - child. Sometimes I see whole families, and wonder how they fit the packages. I don't have any angry negative emotions about it. Honestly I feel sorry for them, they are trying to make ends meet. I'm fortunate, that this is just a side thing for me. Most people I interact with at the WH do this as their main source of income.


----------



## FlexDriver

Vmiyoshi said:


> ......... Honestly I feel sorry for them, they are trying to make ends meet. I'm fortunate, that this is just a side thing for me. Most people I interact with at the WH do this as their main source of income.


I don't understand why you feel sorry for them, its kind of a job and who ever is working hard no one should feel sorry for them instead they should be appreciated that they are working hard with honesty and dedication towards their bread and butter IMO


----------



## FUberX

Vmiyoshi said:


> At my Warehouse it's random. I didn't know why until this post ( I guess they are trying to catch people using two different SSN's). I sometimes see 2 person teams, boyfriend - girlfriend, husband - wife, I see allot of parent - child. Sometimes I see whole families, and wonder how they fit the packages. I don't have any angry negative emotions about it. Honestly I feel sorry for them, they are trying to make ends meet. I'm fortunate, that this is just a side thing for me. *Most people I interact with at the WH do this as their main source of income.*



Dang that's brutal....


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

What's brutal about it? $400 a week is still well over a 40 hour minimum wage week. I know some places it's an issue but it's not hard to get $500 a week here before expenses (if you consider 'expenses' 20%...thus $400).


----------



## FUberX

CatchyMusicLover said:


> What's brutal about it? $400 a week is still well over a 40 hour minimum wage week. I know some places it's an issue but it's not hard to get $500 a week here before expenses (if you consider 'expenses' 20%...thus $400).


Cost of living in LA is different than LV


----------



## Shangsta

FUberX said:


> Cost of living in LA is different than LV


Same with Seattle, a one bed room in thr city is around 1500.

Plus even a minimum wage job usually has some consistency in hours. Amazon its not a reliable source of income, some people are in for a rude awakening next month when we us and all the newer drivers are fighting for fewer blocks


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

FUberX said:


> Cost of living in LA is different than LV


Ok that's a point, but I was still thinking on the general point of how much a person working a 'normal' full time minimum wage job would make.


----------

